# WANTED 5 man Space Marine squad



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay guys this is my first recruitment thread (gulp) so here gos.
You are a squad of Veterens assembled from different Chapters for your skills and recklessness inducted into the Blood Swords chapter (Blood Angels 2nd founding).
Idealy I want four marines and me the sergeant all with different skills and abillities but with somthing wrong that caused them to be expelled from their chapters and made into this squad, disobeying orders, attacking squad members, etc;

Lay it out like me:
Name: Veteren Sergant Vileantor
Apperance: Thin and tall with multiple facial scars and a bionic right eye
Favered weapon: His family heirloom Mastercrafted Power Axe
Backround: Vileantor is in the squad for knocking out his Captain and taking command of his company while fighting tyranids, this action saved his company who had no idea they were about to be attacked untill he took command.
Origins: Sable Swords

Also you will have a faveourite weapon but at the beginning of each mission (of which their will hopefully be many) their will be an armoury which will have certain weapons to choose from.
If Ive missed anything out plz tell me:grin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Veteran Arthus
Appearance: A tank even for a Space Marine, Arthus is well built with close cropped hair, cold blue eyes and a bionic eye with enhanced targeting systems, finely tuned to his heavy bolter.
Favoured weapon: Master-crafted Heavy Bolter and a large combat knife
Background: A little trigger happy, Arthus was 'recommended' for this assignment due to his ferocity and his preference to be less than subtle.
Origins: Imperial Fists


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the squad Ordo.
Just a note, Im the already the sergeant so we dont need another so plz editk:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

name: verteran cutha gene
Appearance: small for a marine, his armour almost eye penitrating horrific from countless battles with the orks, black hair, endless black eyes and pale white skin thanks to the fualt of the gene-seed
Favered weapon: master crafted raven tallens complete with bolt pistol
Background: a killer at heart, cutha gets angry easily and slice even squad mates if agrovated
Origins: raven guard


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome brother we only need two more, preferably with ranged weapons.
Is the bolt pistol intergrated with the claw?


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

not sure it can be but theres only one pistol. will go with it being seprate


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

It is possible if you want it but dont forget that you may only have access to your weapon occasionaly such as when we are in the armoury ill pass you one that ive scrounged from (maybe stolen:so_happy our captain.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok this one is a bit of a stretch but could be interesting...

Name: Sir Tavan Angelos
Appearance: Large and bulky for a marine, has many cybernetic replacements from various horrific injuries and several self made prayer tattoos
Favored weapon: Fists or power fist
Background: Took too many shots to the head and is a bit unstable, was reassigned to this squad from the Grey Knights as an honor and because he lost most if not all of his psychic abilities, claims to see visions, which the Chapter Chaplain attributes to intervention of the Emperor. He prefers close combat to all other forms of fighting, seeing himself as a martyr of the Emperor. 
Origins: Grey Knights


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the squad brother.
Only one more and well start, we need a ranged man so no more combat people please.


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

((hope you don't mind the powerfist but he deos pack a powerful ranged weapon which he prefers to utilize))

_Name:_ Ironfather Zantus

_Age: _652. Led several campaigns in the name of Adeptus Mechanicus, Astrates (his own chapter mostly). He is old and weathered, would've earned his dreadnaught sarcophagus if he had been permitted to stay in his Chapter.

_Personality:_ Single minded, once Zantus has set a goal he will see it through, regardless of consequences, he has been known to fire upon Imperial forces if they get in the way. He claims them to be little more than a hindrance. To those within his chapter though he is akin to a shepherd, willing to guide his battle brothers along the path of righteousness set down by the Emperor and Omnissah with endless amounts of patience. Although like all of the Ironhands he has an obsessive compulsion with removing his corruptible flesh and replacing it with pure steel... Lest he be found wanting in the eyes of his primarch, Omnissah, and Emperor.

_Appearance:_ 9’5” in height, weighs 432 pounds. 560 pounds when fully equipped. Atop his head is black hair that hangs down to the base of his neck. His face is angular in shape, with a strong square jaw that seems to compliment it, would be considered attractive... If not for the many hundreds (if not thousands) of scars and bionic left eye (remaining eye has black irises indefinable from the pupil). 

Zantus’s arms and legs have all been replaced with bionic counterparts, most organs are presumed to be redundant, speculated that some of the Astrates augs are still present (Twin hearts, black carapace, gene-seed, and third lung in all probability). What remains of Zantus’s body is stocky and muscular, built for the destruction of foes. 

Usually seen with Mk VI Corvus pattern power armour; The studded left shoulder pad, and beak-like helmet make this obvious. The armour is modified for use with Zantus’s bionic limbs and eye, adorned with purity seals, its colouration is pitch black with a gun metal grey trimming (Typical of the Iron Hands Chapter), right shoulder pad displays one of the iron hands of Ferrous Mannus the official heradly of this chapter, which he refuses to be parted from. The armour is more resistant to damage than other variants. 

As a side note several belts of bolt ammunition (including some sickle pattern magazines) and plasma charges are hanging off him in belts.

_Favoured weapons: _
-Black master crafted power fist with a large symbol of the adeptus mechanicus stamped across its surface (with several spare batteries for the power field) its fingers are of a dull gun-metal gray colouration, it encases his right hand. 

-He also wields combi-bolt gun with plasma pistol attachment, a targeter the can be linked up into his bionic eye (effectively allowing him to see along the gun’s sights), and a pistol grip. It’s an ash black instrument covered in prayers of detestation and purity in high-gothic, he prefers to use it instead of the fist. He also 3 20 shell magazines of inferno bolt shells

- Strapped across his chest is a belt of 10 grenades, 6 krak and 4 frag patterns. 

-Also he has several tools for the upkeep of his and his companion’s weapons and armour (his beloved full servo harness was confiscated from him so he makes due with these basic tools... Basic in the eyes of a normal spacemarine in any case), several of the tools are specalized to acess data terminals and repair war engines... Though he has far too few of the latter for his liking. Said tools are kept in large pouches hanging off his armour's belt.

_Background:_ The exact details of his campaign leading history I will not give you all in, suffice to say he’s a veteran spacemarine in every sense of the term. I will however indulge what got him ‘exiled’ to the Blood Swords (A chapter that he despises being even associated with... due to the lack of bionics and machinery annnd the fact that its filled with other exiles). During a recent conflict within the calixis sector, he had been working very closely with an inquisitor of the Ordo Malleus on exterminating a daemonic threat. Said inquisitor didn’t agree with Zantus’s course of action at some point during the campaign so Zantus killed him, that and the campaign had a horrible death toll for his clan company. The Ordo Malleus immediately applied pressure to the chapter council, combined with the numerous brothers (and their geneseed which he had claimed to have been tainted) who didn’t come home to Medusa with Zantus, the council decided not to fight the Inquisition and expelled Zantus.

_Origins:_ Ironhands

_Text Colour:_ “THE FLESH IS WEAK!!”


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

802 is a huge age, even for space marines. youve also given him a servo harness, i dont think that is even possible. also thats gonna way him down loads


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

Rly?! sorry the servo harness is not meant to be there I'll get straight to removing it but the age thing is intentional because I really wanted to give the impression of an ancient and respected marine who has fallen far, ohhh so very far, from grace. He was in command of a clan company and he left half of it's gene-seed on a hive world. Thus the explanation for most of his gear.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The thing is that space marines from most chapters, aside from the truly special marines or ones from Blood Angel genestock, who make it to ages beyond the late 600's start to have their bodies degrade at a rate that makes them a potential danger to their brothers. In several years time they may become unable to serve with the rest of their brothers and must instead help to train the next generations of marines in the tenth company.

The Iron Hands though, they believe that flesh is weak and as they reach higher ranks within the chapter they willingly give up more and more of that flesh to become one with the machine much like the mechanicus do. This would allow for an aged veteran to be as old as ThatWhichBearsNoName, but a fair portion of his body has to be bionic and augmatic. (If I had to venture an honest guess, go with nothing less than beyond 50-60% bionic and machine.)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Right the squads finished so ill just put some details here.

First as ive said you have no weapons at the moment (or grenades Whichbears) and will not have access to your preferred weapon unless its in the armoury.
Second Ill play as your sergeant and intel, with Intel in itallic.
Third well start in the armoury where ill list avalible weapons.
Lastly, this is the squads first mission so no one knows anyone although you may have heard of Vileantor and Zantus as they have reputations.

EDIT:Also Thatwhichbearsnoname 800 is quite old so could you make him a bit younger say if you want him to be old make him just over 650 maybe?
Just a request so you dont have to.


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for that darkreever, I had been under the impression that spacemarines had no real limit of age due to their genetic enhancements and that many marines can't reach truly venerable ages due to battle, I had thought it would be a testament to his skills as an Astartes on the age part but... I was not privy to that bit of lore, so I'll curb the age immediately

edit: duely noted Stillios, Zantus will only have the weapons he can pick up at the armoury. but can he have his tools on his persons?


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

are we getting supply drops through our mission cus close combat wepons might not be a good choice in assination? and because amunition will run dry if it takes a while


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

We have silecers for the actual assassination and the Tau are going to be fighting the orks so the chainswords wont be noticed much and Vileantors power axe is quite quiet as for ammo marines can carry enough ammo for most missions.
Tommorow we will drop pod in and after we will be extracted hopfully by thunderhawk.


----------

